# The Results Are In....



## Ganjaden (Mar 12, 2010)

I've maintained the same C-99 strain now for over a year and a half. I started with a dozen or so seeds and got only 3 females from the initial pack. As I use the 50 gallon tubs with a Black Gold Organic soil mix and some locally blended dry organic fertilizer and one other secret ingredient, my goal was an "easy" 1 pound per 1000 watt light, of which I have two. Using the dry ferts means I don't ever have to feed while they are in the growing stage but if I need a quick perk-up for these plants I have used the Earth Juice line of nutrients and have had great results using them. But on average I'd say they get an Earth Juice treatment probably no more than twice during the few weeks they are growing under an 18 hour light. Those first three females I installed in one tub and decided that I'd grow these larger than usual. I knew that having no experience with this strain meant I'd have to be thinking ahead....probably 2 to 3 weeks ahead when it came to turning the light back to 12/12 based on how they look, how tall they are and everything else you look at when deciding when to put them into bloom. Anyway, I guessed right and they did well. I take clones now of course and with this particular strain, the ease of cloning is just another thing that makes Cindy here one of the best strains I've ever experienced. I get a harvest every 90 days or so of 6 plants that I grow under med MJ guidelines. 3 plants per tub, one tub under 1 - 1k light. My best crop was my first when I had 2 other strains going when I got about a 3.5 ounce per plant average of finished product. This turns out to be excellent quality smoke that anyone would be proud to grow in their garden. 
But I said something about results in my title, didn't I?? O.K. I don't mind admitting that I do everything in the garden the same, especially when I have such excellent results. Why change anything if you're happy?? I like to read a lot and when I read something that makes sense (to me) then I like to incorporate that into what I'm presently doing and gardening is no different. So here's what's changed. Remember the Black Gold Organic soil mix I mentioned? I also would add in some locally produced worm dirt that was about 10 bucks a bag. I liked the results though the switch over once you planted the clones into this mix weren't always pleasing to the eye though they always recovered. So this last time instead of this worm dirt, my friend, who's a hay farmer, pointed me to a pile of his "special mix" and suggested I try that instead. So I came over and got a couple of 5 gallon plastic bucket fulls and used this stuff. He assured me it was organic and away I went. 
The other thing I did this last time that could be considered new was that I used a *Bloom Stimulator, B'Cuzz from Atami* in conjunction with the *Earth Juice Catalyst* and *Fox Farm's Big Bloom liquid fertilizer*. I've used the *EJ Catalyst* for quite awhile and I knew that helped increase the size of the finished buds too but a friend gave me the *Fox Farm* and suggested I try it at least twice during the bloom cycle. O.K. I'll try it. I enjoy a small natural body of water out the front door here so there's none of that cold, hard water that most of my friends have to work with. When I water, I use a 3 gallon water can per 50 gallon tub and during the active growth stage I water every other day or so, even in the bloom stage this strain likes to be watered. 
That usual 3.5 ounce average at harvest increased this last time, *I'M ASSUMING BECAUSE OF THE CHANGE IN THE DIRT RECIPE & THE USE OF THE BLOOM STIMS, to over 5 ounces per plant!!!!!!!*
I know my results are annecdotal at best but it's nonetheless my experience too. I've never used the *B'Cuzz* product before or the *Fox Farm Bloom* either. But I've had such outstanding results that I look forward to doing the same thing again as that should "prove" these results. I consider myself an *ORGANIC FARMER* more than anything else and I see *Atami* says that *B'Cuzz* is an "all natural organic fertilizer" and dittos for the Fox Farm ferts too. But all throughout the bloom cycle I could tell the plants were quite a lot further along size wise compared to past crops whenever I peeked in but I make no predictions other than in a general way. But I have a couple of life long friends that do the same thing as I do that simply flipped whenever they saw them, so I knew that they could wind up breaking my old records. And that's exactly what happened and by a wide margin too. So if you aren't using either this *B'Cuzz Bloom Stimulator* or the *Green Fuse* product (which I'm told is the same exact thing that's slightly less expensive) (and this stuff IS expensive!!) *YOU AND YOUR PLANTS ARE MISSING OUT BY MAYBE UP TO 25% OF WHAT YOUR HARVEST COULD BE, EVEN IF YOU CHANGED NOTHING ELSE IN YOUR GROW!!!! At least, that's been my experience here....*
Good luck everyone!!


----------

